# magical wrap?



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Just like to say to everyone my r35 was the first to have a wrap in the uk by Robbie at valet magic first matte black now it's white and I'd to recognise a genuinely nice bloke that does a absolutely fantastic job - he has looked after my GTR since it was new - it's refreshing to see someone whom is not a rip off merchant ., Whos work is second to none and a genuine guy who loves the GTR - thanks Robbie for all your honest , good work and I would recommend anyone in uk even thinking of wrapping to see Robbie he is the man with others you just don't know what your getting ...... :bowdown1:


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

+1


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the great comments mate here are some pics I took:

Full Artic white wrap.
Full tints done.
Magic black wheels.




























































Robbie


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks nice but if your wrapping the sideskirts and diffuser you might as well done front lip, to me it looks not balanced correct.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Amazing wrap job!
But I personally think it would look better balanced with the sills and rear valance wrapped in carbon look to match the front spoiler.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Met Robbie on Sunday when i dropped mine off to be wrapped, just got a call from him saying he noticed a ding in my wing and as he had his repair man there got that sorted for me as well! Can't wait to pick it up on Saturday!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

That white looks fantastic, is it as white as it looks ? or like the OEM white that looks yellow ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> That white looks fantastic, is it as white as it looks ? or like the OEM white that looks yellow ?


It is very white. :smokin:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Robbie is indeed a top chap!
His work is second to none.


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

Work looks stunning. I want to get soem part wrapping donw on my Audi. Can you do this Robbie? I am just out side Amersham/Chesham so only an hr or so from you. Can you do carbon look wraps etc too? 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

PaulMcA said:


> Work looks stunning. I want to get soem part wrapping done on my Audi. Can you do this Robbie? I am just out side Amersham/Chesham so only an hr or so from you. Can you do carbon look wraps etc too?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



We can do anything mate and have carbon in stock all the time :smokin:
Drop me a line tomorrow with your requirements and I will see what we can do.

Robbie


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Robbie. I'll do that. I have been let down by one wrap co. already. Have you got a contact tel no. PM me if you prefer.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

PaulMcA said:


> Thanks Robbie. I'll do that. I have been let down by one wrap co. already. Have you got a contact tel no. PM me if you prefer.


Catch me in the office on:

01344 891 891

Or on the mobile:

07817 922095


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Robbie, great looking wrap, almost got me liking white on a car! 

Can you tell me if the front and rear spoiler are real carbon or a carbon wrap?

Cheers.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

falcs said:


> Hi Robbie, great looking wrap, almost got me liking white on a car!
> 
> Can you tell me if the front and rear spoiler are real carbon or a carbon wrap?
> 
> Cheers.


On this GTR the front splitter and rear spoiler top are genuine carbon. 

Robbie


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

First Class work Robbie, car looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

I might be steeling your spoiler wrap design mate! Car look awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Your more than welcome but Im afraid that spoiler was not a wrap its was an actual carbon aftermarket spoiler from knight racer


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Look brilliant!!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks amazing, I have a black car but when I get fed up of the mounting stone chips ill be over for a wrap.

One question , the carbon wrap I've seen is Matt, do u do a gloss carbon wrap to match the real carbon on this car?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Looks amazing, I have a black car but when I get fed up of the mounting stone chips ill be over for a wrap.
> 
> One question , the carbon wrap I've seen is Matt, do u do a gloss carbon wrap to match the real carbon on this car?


The carbon we have in stock is almost satin as its not matte like dry carbon and its not gloss it has a lovely sheen to it and a textured feel :thumbsup:

The last pic here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143827-carbon-wrapped-lowers-vents.html
Shows the true finish.



Robbie


----------

